# Coconut Orzo?



## rhondahtx (Jun 26, 2006)

I was at a Caribcean-type restaurant many years ago (they're now closed, and I can't find any other locations on the 'net) and they had a spicy shrimp kabob that was served over coconut-flavored orzo. I have looked for years for a recipe for the orzo. It could be as simple as cooking it in coconut milk...I have no idea. It was simple, didn't look like there were any other ingredients, except maybe some snipped green onions but I'd really like to know what to do to make this! Anyone have any hints or ideas? 

Thanks!


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Rhonda. Hopefully someone will come along with a good recipe soon.  It does sound good.   

 Barbara


----------



## middie (Jun 29, 2006)

Personally I'd try cooking it with the coconut milk and see if that gives you the result you're looking for.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 29, 2006)

LOL  You're right Middie.  Why didn't I say that?   

 Barbara


----------



## middie (Jun 29, 2006)

Did you have a long day Barbara ?


----------



## rhondahtx (Jul 5, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> Personally I'd try cooking it with the coconut milk and see if that gives you the result you're looking for.


 
Sorry, it's taken me a couple of days to get back here! I tried the coconut milk....but it wasn't sweetened (can you get it either way?), so that didn't taste right either. I tried a dab of sugar, but the hubby said it just tasted like oatmeal! Not the effect I was looking for. <G> Oh well, still searching!


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 5, 2006)

Exactly what is orzo? I know its like rice, but does it just mean rice with stuff mixed in?


----------



## kadesma (Jul 5, 2006)

_Banana,_
_orzo is pasta that are shaped like grains of rice._

_kadesma_


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 5, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> _Banana,_
> _orzo is pasta that are shaped like grains of rice._
> 
> _kadesma_


Oh. Hmmm. I've had it before and wondered why it tasted better than normal rice. Is that stuff... I forget what its called, but it looks like rice mixed in with some sort of thick sauce and is made I believe in a pan and I get it at french resturaunts... made of pasta too? If you know what I'm talking about?


----------

